# Entry level DSLR for outdoor photography.



## hsr (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I need you to suggest me a DSLR + Lens Kit combo below the pricetag of 35k. From what I could gather, Nikkon D5100, Cannon EOS 550D, Sony SLT A37 all with the basic 18 - 55mm kit falls under the limit.

However many of my friends say it's unreliable with Sony and go for the Nikkon. I could not find that many reviews on the Alpha A37, but it looks nice on paper. This camera is for my friend, who's just starting Professional photography. He owns a Point and Shoot now, for indoor shoots. The DSLR would be used primarily for outdoor shooting and would need a lens with at least 120mm.

I found Nikkon Lenses are much cheaper than Cannon or Sony. So please finalize this for me. I would really like an opinion from someone who has actually used the A37 & D5100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2013)

what kind of professional photography he is starting??? 120mm thats odd range...if portrait u r talking about then a 50mm or a 85mm  will do good ...or u can use 18-55mm for nice portraits too.
Nikon have best flash system...soo it depend on what u want actually...


----------



## hsr (Jan 28, 2013)

well, for him he needs it for outdoors only.
I was also looking to buy one, also for outdoor/event photography & some full HD video recording.


----------

